# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Manual de almacenamiento y transporte de frutas y hortalizas frescas en materia de inocuidad

## Bruno Cillóniz

Este documento tiene como objetivo proporcionar una Guía que oriente a los productores agrícolas sobre las recomendaciones a considerar en el almacenamiento y transporte de frutas y hortalizas, empleando esquemas de reducción de peligros asociados a esta parte del proceso. Dichos esquemas son comúnmente llamados Buenas Prácticas de Manejo; este documento proporcionará las bitácoras que sirvan como evidencia documental del Programa de Inocuidad de Alimentos implementado por la empresa. Para la realización de esta Guía se ha empleado información basada en la experiencia de los autores y de algunas empresas hortofrutícolas, así como en la información proporcionada en documentos tales como los  
Lineamientos para la aplicación y certificación de Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas y de Manejo en los sistemas de producción de frutas y hortalizas para su consumo humano en fresco de la Secretaría de Agricultura, Ganadería, Desarrollo Rural, Pesca y Alimentación, donde se establecen el conjunto de practicas referidas que representan la condición higiénica de estos productos o contaminarlos con elementos que pueden representar un peligro para la salud. *
Autores:* Víctor Miguel García Moreno, Claudette Quevedo Valdez, José Martín Delgado Castillo *Editora:* Secretaría de Agricultura, Ganadería, Desarrollo Rural, Pesca y Alimentación, México *Año:* 2,003  *http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...ia-de-inocuida*Temas similares: Artículo: Frutas y hortalizas frescas son cada vez más populares en EE.UU Artículo: Exportaciones de frutas y hortalizas frescas crecieron 12% en primer semestre Planta procesadora para frutas frescas Planta procesadora para frutas frescas Manual para el mejoramiento del manejo poscosecha de frutas y hortalizas

----------

